

Journey of Bob's gameprogrammingpatterns book - ananthdeodhar
http://journal.stuffwithstuff.com/2014/11/03/bringing-my-web-book-to-print-and-ebook

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8555285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8555285)

